# No Skipping or changing channels during AD's



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have found on another group that Phillips are applying for a patent for no skipping or changing channels during AD's.

I thought this was already implemented on some tivo's in the states??.

It would be a right pain in the arse wouldn't it??.

http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=32892


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

AFAIK Sky+ also has this "facility" built in but not activated.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I remember something in the SKY+ T&C's when I subscribed...

I can see why advertises would want it, and I noticed on the Phillips link that Service companys could disable it to people who pay a fee. That will please Sky.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm no fan of ads but if you cover the option to prevent ad skipping and offer a 'subscription' that allows (or even automates) skipping then you open 2 potential ways to generate revenue.

I'd pay for some things to be or remain ad free and other channels I wouldn't care about the ads because I watch them infrequently.

Interesting idea and a logical extension to add a capability that DVD and Sky already have into other platforms (and collect a licence fee for the patent).


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

AMc said:


> I'm no fan of ads but if you cover the option to prevent ad skipping and offer a 'subscription' that allows (or even automates) skipping then you open 2 potential ways to generate revenue.


Actually 3, the advertisers would pay to have the flags added for their ads.... that would just garantee I wouldn't buy their crap.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Interesting, about avoiding company's who would use the No GO Flag and avoiding. 

I remember people saying that about F1 when it came to ITV.

I am sure if advertisers on ITV used a banner across the bottom 8th off the screen for 30secs in place of a 30 seconds break, and indicated this to the viewer, I would consider using them instead of a competitor.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I agree that banners in sport would be preferable to breaks but I doubt that it's actually permitted to do in programme adverts like that in the UK.

I hadn't thought about the advertisers who prevent me from skipping their ads - yes, they would go on the list of companies too irritating to get my money


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

I found 


6022tivo said:


> <snip> or changing channels during AD's.<snip>


 to be more worrying. If I get bored during a programme I can't *change channel*?

My TV, my remote, my choice not to buy a phillips P(D)VR!


----------

